
The Red Pill: The angry men's rights group that 'knows what women want' - ant6n
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/red-pill-mens-rights-anti-feminist-group-who-know-what-women-want/
======
ant6n
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RedPillWomen/](https://www.reddit.com/r/RedPillWomen/)
(mentioned in the article) is a truly bizarre place. At first one would think
it's all guys pretending to be women, but reality is probably not that simple.

